# Need help wiring a 3 phase motot



## Matus (Jun 2, 2018)

Hello,

VFD on my (poorly made and pretty much hated 1600) belt grinder threw up some sparks and died. I am decided to get a new grinder in a few months, but now I would like to try to use the current grinder without VFD with just single speed. The question is - how should I wire it?

I have exactly this motor:
https://inverterdrive.com/group/Motors-AC/TECA2-90S-2-B34-2HP-High-Efficiency-AC-Motor/

Below is a photo how it was wired with VFD.





From the description I understand that the motor can be run from a single 230V @ 50Hz

If anybody had an idea how to wire it, I would be very grateful.


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 2, 2018)

Where is the wiring diagram? There should be one attached to the motor. It looks like the top wires are going into the motor housing, are the others from the cord that comes from the freq drive?

Oh and that grounding looks sketchy how about crimping those to a couple fork terminations. With 3ph motors assuming they are for only for one voltage all you have to worry about is proper rotation. If it's incorrect swap two wire positions out.


----------



## Lars (Jun 2, 2018)

That wiring looks alarming..

Lars


----------



## Matus (Jun 2, 2018)

Lars said:


> That wiring looks alarming..
> 
> Lars



I can not say that I am surprised, but could you point out what is wrong there?


----------



## Matus (Jun 2, 2018)

Bill, yes the wiring is as you assumed.


----------



## Lars (Jun 2, 2018)

Matus said:


> I can not say that I am surprised, but could you point out what is wrong there?



No, since i'm not qualified I won't say anything, but connecting blue and yellow/green should trip the breaker imo..

Lars


----------



## Matus (Jun 2, 2018)

I would only like to stress that the wiring is NOT my work [emoji4]


----------



## John N (Jun 3, 2018)

I am fairly certain that you can not run that motor from a single phase supply. 

Single phase motors have a start capacitor, or start / run capacitors.

The '230 v / 400 v' refers to the fact it can use 230 v or 400 v 3 phase, depending if the bars in the terminal box are in 'star or detla' configuration. There is usually a diagram on the inside of the cover for the terminal box.

A vfd puts out 230 v 3 phase, when the input voltage is 230 volt single phase.

The 'invertec optidrives' are very good from inverterdrive, you must get IP66 rated for a grinder, or build a dust proof enclosure, or the expensive blue sparks escape.


----------



## Matus (Jun 3, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Matus (Jun 4, 2018)

Just want to say that I had an exchange with a service person from the company where I bought the motor. He indeed confirmed that the only way to run the motor on a single 230V is to use tricks that carry a considerable danger - something I am indeed not going to pursue.

I will be ordering a new grinder within days. Needles to say - my wife is not too pleased about this, but I am very happy to throw that pieces of #$%& out of my shop.

Case closed. Now I am choosing a grinder


----------

